# Rear tire and box scraper brace interference



## Beetle (Feb 26, 2013)

New NH 1520 tractor and box scraper (1st time tractor owner), I'm occasionally getting left box scraper bracket interference I.e. rubbing on the inside of the left rear tire. There are two turn buckle sway braces on each side, it came with both buckles at min length setting, but they're still very loose and the box can be easily shift when maneuvering that results in tire rubbing. Any quick thoughts before I go back to the dealer for assistance? Thanks in advance, and yes I'm loving this tractor! Beetle


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Beetle !
Does it have any type of cross-brace,between the lift arms? Adding one may be an option,to limit sidesway.


----------



## Beetle (Feb 26, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,Beetle !
> Does it have any type of cross-brace,between the lift arms? Adding one may be an option,to limit sidesway.


Thanks, it does, it just seems like the sway braces need to be shorter, but they're at the limit I.e in a turn or hitting a bump, the whole box unit swings to one side and contacts the tire,mostly the left, here a pic of the unit.

Unfortunately the sway braces are down out of view. I'll give the dealer a call and see if it's my driving skills, wrong braces or wrong adjustments 

Beetle


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

You could try putting your lower 3point arms on the inside of your blade bracket  I had the same problem with mine I just moved my stabilizer brackets by drilling thru the arms farther away so i have adjustment. Compact tractors using heaver equipment.


----------



## Beetle (Feb 26, 2013)

Actually your on the right path, turns out its going to be a fairly easy fix for me, when they put the box together, they connected the main hanger brackets backwards, so the hole the sway buckle normally is fit to is about 3 inches closer than it should be. So reversing the brackets should do it. The dealer is coming out to swap it out as well as attach a sun shade and bucket blade. Thanks for the insight! Man I love this tractor


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out,Beetle! Have fun,but stay safe.


----------

